# Fasting From Wrong Thinking



## discobiscuits (Mar 4, 2009)

Ladies, while some of you may be fasting from physical things, you may want to visit this site.  It is a 40-day fast for the mind to clear out the ungodly.  I hope this will be useful to someone.  

You may have to register to read them, I was not able to post the direct links at this time.



> Romans 12:2
> Do not conform any longer to the pattern of this world, but be transformed by the renewing of your mind. Then you will be able to test and approve what God's will is—his good, pleasing and perfect will.


From: Pastor Gregory Dickow Ministries
http://fromtheinsideout.us/
http://fromtheinsideout.us/archives.php


Phase1
Day 1, Today's Thought : I can't...
Day 2, Today's Thought : I don't have enough
Day 3, Today's Thought : I'm overwhelmed
Day 4, Today's Thought : Tragedy and Suffering
Day 5, Today's Thought : I'm so worried
Day 6, Today's Thought : My life is not as good as others
Day 7, Today's Thought : My life is not that significant
Day 8, Today's Thought : Grasshopper mentality
Day 9, Today's Thought : What's wrong with me?
Day 10, Today's Thought : That's just the way I am
Day 11, Today's Thought : Don't get your hopes up
Day 12, Today's Thought : I'm not that smart
Day 13, Today's Thought : The victim mentality
Day 14, Today's Thought : It's no use
Day 15, Today's Thought : I guess this is all there is
Day 16, Today's Thought : God must not want me to have this
Day 17, Today's Thought : I'm limited by my financial status
Day 18, Today's Thought : I Could Succeed if I Had the Right Surroundings, the Right People or the Right Breaks
Day 19, Today's Thought : Prosperity is defined by how much money we have
Day 20, Today's Thought : I just can't hold it all together
Day 21, Today's Thought : I'm stuck.
Day 22, Today's Thought : It's too late
Day 23, Today's Thought : It's not working
Day 24, Today's Thought : You just never know what the future holds
Day 25, Today's Thought : If I just pray enoguh...
Day 26, Today's Thought : God is far from me
Day 27, Today's Thought : I'm Alone In This Storm
Day 28, Today's Thought : It's So Hard
Day 29, Today's Thought : God is mad at me
Day 30, Today's Thought : God Is Judging Me
Day 31, Today's Thought : I feel guilty
Day 32, Today's Thought : I'm Not Worthy. I Don't Deserve To Be Blessed (After All I've Done Wrong).
Day 33, Today's Thought : It's Not Going To Happen For Me.
Day 34, Today's Thought : Things Aren't Getting Better. They're Getting Worse!
Day 35, Today's Thought : I Just Can't Stop Blowing It. I Always Seem To Mess It Up.
Day 36, Today's Thought : That Person Has Really Gone Too Far. They've Really Devastated Me.
Day 37, Today's Thought : My Life Is Out Of Control.
Day 38, Today's Thought : Why Don't I Have More?
Day 39, Today's Thought : I Wonder If I'm Doing Enough For God.
Day 40, Today's Thought : It's Impossible.

Phase2
Day 1, Today's Thought : Anxiety where finances are concerned
Day 2, Today's thought : Uncertainty
Day 3, Today's Thought : Depending on other people for our needs
Day 4, Today's thought : Forgiveness is not that big of a deal
Day 5, Today's Thought : I tried to forgive but I just don't feel it.
Day 6, Today's thought : If I forgive, I'll be taken advantage of
Day 7, Today's thought : I just can't forgive myself
Day 8, Today's Thought : It's just not fair. God's not fair.
Day 9, Today's Thought : It's not fair. (Part II)
Day 10, Today's Thought : I don't believe it!
Day 11, Today's Thought : I must be out of God's will
Day 12, Today's Thought : What if I miss the will of God? (Part II)
Day 13, Today's Thought: I feel like a fake; I feel like a hypocrite.
Day 14, Today's Thought: I just don't have what it takes.
Day 15, Today's Thought: I'm afraid.
Day 16, Today's Thought: I'm afraid. (Part II)
Day 17, Today's Thought: I can't believe this is happening to me!
Day 18, Today's Thought: People are against me.
Day 19, Today's Thought:: Will I ever win the battle?
Day 20, Today's Thought: I feel so angry.
Day 21, Today's Thought:: I'm so depressed.
Day 22, Today's Thought: What am I going to do?
Day 23, Today's Thought: What might have been.
Day 24, Today's Thought: God is not answering my prayers.
Day 25, Today's Thought: I'll never recover from this.
Day 26, Today's Thought: I deserve the pain I'm going through.
Day 27, Today's Thought: I'm not going to make it.
Day 28, Today's Thought: We can't expect to experience the miracles in the Bible today!
Day 29, Today's Thought: Get Rid of Backward Thinking
Day 30, Today's Thought: If I only had this one thing, life would be so much easier (so much better.)
Day 31, Today's Thought: Get Rid of Negativity
Day 32, Today's Thought: Get Rid of Small Thinking
Day 33, Today's Thought: I've reached my limit.
Day 34, Today's Thought : Our words don't have that much power.
Day 35, Today's Thought: Our words don't have that much power. (part II)
Day 36, Today's Thought: I will never be really successful.
Day 37, Today's Thought: Eliminate excuse-making mentalities
Day 38, Today's Thought : There is so much wrong in my life how can I ever expect anything good to come my way?
Day 39, Today's Thought : It's just so hard to trust God.
Day 40, Today's Thought : I feel powerless.

Phase3
Day 1, Thought 1 - Fast from Wrong Thinking
Day 2, Thought 2 - Fast From Wrong Thinking
Day 3, Thought 3 - Fast from Wrong Thinking
Day 4, Thought 4 - Fast from Wrong Thinking
Day 5, Thought 5 - Fast from Wrong Thinking
Day 6, Thought 6 - Fast from Wrong Thinking
Day 7, Thought 7 - Fast from Wrong Thinking
Day 8, Thought 8 - Fast from Wrong Thinking


----------



## MoMo (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank you for posting this!


----------



## Highly Favored8 (Mar 4, 2009)

Yes, Thank you for posting this.


----------



## OhmyKimB (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank you! I did NOT know what I was gonna do for Lent. Okay now I know! Bet.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 4, 2009)

You truly are 5 Stars!    I knew it all along and this thread confirms it for as Jesus spoke to Peter, I speak the same unto you:  _"SURELY you have heard from the Holy Spirit"_ to have found and shared this with us.  

  Thank you very, very much.   

 May everyone bear much fruit of a clear and peaceful mind, which has been cleansed from the negative and fearful thoughts which have so easily beset us.   Hence now, never more.  

Praise God!


----------



## MrsQueeny (Mar 4, 2009)

Thank you for this. This is def right on time. My fast starts tomorrow. I've been prepping for it for the past 2 days. I am so excited. Q


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Mar 4, 2009)

I love this fast.  I have been receiving it since the first phase.  I never knew how powerful wrong thinking was until I started to speak against the wrong thinking with gregory dickow


----------



## discobiscuits (Mar 5, 2009)

You're welcome everyone.  I just wish I could have posted the individual links it would make it so much easier. 

Shimmie, I think you say that b/c I've stopped talking about FLO's flats! LOL  Thanks.


----------



## mellowmel (Mar 5, 2009)

I found this the other day and having been getting the emails to my blackberry and it gives me a moment of contemplation during my hectic days. I stop and read it and contemplate on the message and fully understand it before I continue on.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 5, 2009)

I came back in just to say....

*I love this thread!* 

*"5 Stars",* Thanks so much again for sharing it with us.


----------



## PinkPebbles (Mar 5, 2009)

Shimmie said:


> I came back in just to say....
> 
> *I love this thread!*
> 
> *"5 Stars",* Thanks so much again for sharing it with us.


 
I totally agree!!! Today's thought on his website was so uplifting.

ETA: I shared this fast with friends / relatives and they are grateful for the info!


----------



## Angelicus (Mar 5, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 5, 2009)

PinkPebbles said:


> I totally agree!!! Today's thought on his website was so uplifting.
> 
> ETA: I shared this fast with friends / relatives and they are grateful for the info!


  PinkPebbles....     Today's thought on his website surely is!    

I've shared this with my family and friends as well.   I've subscribed to receive their emails as well.   

I'm clicking on each of the links throughout the day.   It's so refreshing. 

God bless you and your thoughts which are 'clear' from this moment forward.  In Jesus's name, Amen and Amen.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 5, 2009)

1star said:


> You're welcome everyone. I just wish I could have posted the individual links it would make it so much easier.
> 
> Shimmie, I think you say that b/c I've stopped talking about FLO's flats! LOL Thanks.


 

Nawwww, you really blessed me with this thread.  I'm so happy that I even got some actual work done at work; and in a good mood at that.....

You can talk about FLO's flats any day after this....  

Ummmmm, maybe... 

You're still 5 Stars to me, little sister.   

ETA:  As for the individual links, it worked out for the better, because we were lead to visit the full website for even more blessings.   God knows what He's doing to get us where He wants us.  Hence no links.


----------



## juju (Mar 5, 2009)

Very good thread;


----------



## bbdgirl (Mar 5, 2009)

Wow,
this thread came just in time b/c I was having some really dark, bad thoughts this morning on my commute in to work.  I can see that I am really in a dark place right now b/c I have said everyone of those statements in the past few weeks; no wonder I feel like crap I have been feeding my brain evil junk food

Thanks for posting this...God Bless you and all you ladies on LHCF


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Mar 5, 2009)

got this from the fast today.  This is great, I was just thinking earlier that I am particularly tired of recognizing the problem but not actually walking in the glory of the resolution.  God is good and this was right on time.  Just today y'all I was thinking this, not four hours ago. . .God is so awesome.


[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]*Today we’re fasting from what I call the “problem-focused” mentality. *And we’re going to begin to think with a “solution-focused” mentality.  

What I mean by this is simply: you must choose to live life as a problem solver, not a problem ‘reporter’. It's one thing to ‘report’ the news, but it's another to MAKE the news.  The *problem-mentality* just sees and reports the problem.  The *solution-mentality* solves the problem. Winston Churchill said, “A pessimist sees the difficulty in every opportunity; an optimist sees the opportunity in every difficulty.”

*Let's CHANGE IT TODAY:*

*1. Never be satisfied with just recognizing a problem. * There are enough critics and complainers in the world.  The world needs ‘solution-minded’ people, not just those who can report a problem. 

*2. We are compensated in life for the problems we solve*; not the problems we merely recognize.  Joseph not only recognized the famine coming, he found a solution for the famine. (Genesis 41:25-41) As a result, he became the most powerful man in the world, and the wealthiest.  Even Pharaoh bows his heart to Joseph and recognizes his power and authority—Genesis 45:8.

*3. Love Math! * What do I mean? Mathematics is a great discipline because it PROVES there is a solution to every problem.  Whether you liked math in school, or not, we need to get this: There is a solution to EVERYTHING. 
*Look for it.*
*
4. You have the mind of Christ.*  (1 Corinthians 2:16) 
With His mind, you will find His solutions. Every problem man created, God had a solution and turned it into an opportunity.  Romans 8:28—He will make all things work together for God FOR YOU, who love God and are called to His purpose.

*5. Lean on the Holy Spirit.*  As we are led by the Holy Spirit and pray in the Holy Spirit, we bring His solutions into our situation.  Romans 8:26-27 says, “...The Spirit helps our weaknesses.  For we do not know how to pray as we should, but the Spirit Himself makes intercession for us with groanings too deep for words. Now He who searches the hearts knows what the mind of the Spirit is, making intercession for us according to the will (solutions) of God."

*6. Stop talking ABOUT the problem, and start talking to it.* The solution begins by talking TO, not talking about. Jesus said, “if you shall say TO this mountain, be removed and cast into the sea, and do not doubt...it shall obey you.” (Mark 11:23)  *Use your mouth to move the mountain. *

*THINK IT & SAY IT:*
I choose the “solution” mentality, and give up the “problem” mentality. I believe God will give me the interpretations to life’s problems, and will bless me with wisdom and answers.  I believe there is a solution to every problem, and because I have the mind of Christ, I will find the solution. I welcome the Holy Spirit to pray through me and bring God’s will and solutions to my life and those around me, In Jesus’ Name.[/FONT]


----------



## Relentless (Mar 5, 2009)

I am new to fasting.  Is there a certain type of fast that he recommends for this one or can you choose a type of fast?


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Mar 5, 2009)

Relentless said:


> I am new to fasting.  Is there a certain type of fast that he recommends for this one or can you choose a type of fast?




The fast itself is from wrong thinking.  You set out to purposely replace wrong thinking with Scriptural thinking. It's actually not all that easy to stop the thoughts, which makes it a sacrafice. . .you have to be concious of what you are thinking and speaking and these emails go out daily with a new thought to fast from.


----------



## Relentless (Mar 5, 2009)

Thank You.


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 5, 2009)

Relentless said:


> I am new to fasting. Is there a certain type of fast that he recommends for this one or can you choose a type of fast?


  into our hearts, Relentless.   



Happy, Peaceful Thoughts to you.  May you bear much 'happy' fruit.

ETA:  I just read this on the Ministry's website about this type of fasting; I hope it helps:

http://fromtheinsideout.us/archives.php

*Today's Thought : I don't have enough ---  *

_I want to be clear about this: "fasting" is not about food. It's about "abstaining" from something. In our case, we are abstaining or GIVING UP wrong ways of thinking.  _

_We have embarked upon a journey who's time has come. I have never been more excited and expectant about anything I have been a part of. Stay with me these 40 days, and watch what God will do in your life. 

Fasting is very popular, but 'fasting from wrong thinking' is unprecedented--until now. This journey will take us to a place that dieting and abstaining from food, could never get us. _


----------



## HeChangedMyName (Mar 13, 2009)

Today we’re fasting from the thought that says:
“The will of God is such a mystery.”  Or, “It's too hard to figure out.”

Many people strive to do the will of God, only to be frustrated, and often confused. Can we ever be SURE of the will of God?  We can. And I believe this will help...

1. Change the way you look at the Bible. Yesterday we established that we need to look at the Bible as a love letter, a description of who we are in Christ, and a collection of Divine seeds for the harvests of life.

2. Today, you must see the Bible as a “Will”.  It is God’s LAST WILL & TESTAMENT (Hebrews 9:15-17). Enclosed in this book is EVERYTHING Jesus, after dying, has left to His loved ones—that’s you and me!

3. Remember, a will goes into effect when someone dies. Hebrews 9:17 says, “because a will is in force only when somebody has died; it never takes effect while the one who made it is living.”

4. See yourself in God’s will NOW. Through Jesus’ blood, God has placed us IN His will. 

5. The gospel is: forgiveness AND an inheritance that now belongs to us (Acts 26:17). Read the scriptures to discover your inheritance, and know what belongs to you NOW.

6. Now, take the pressure off yourself trying to discover what to DO, and focus on discovering what is YOURS.  This will change how you look at yourself and how you live!

THINK IT & SAY IT:
 God has placed me in His will. I don’t have to strive to find it.  God’s will is His covenant toward me—His promised inheritance that is mine through the blood of Jesus.  I will see the Bible as God’s will TOWARD me. I will read it to discover what belongs to me.  His inheritance is mine, In Jesus’ Name!


----------



## discobiscuits (Mar 24, 2009)

Okay. I'm really feeling this one today.


> DAY 28
> 
> Today we’re fasting from the thought that says, “Why me?”.  When something doesn’t go our way, its easy to feel sorry for ourselves AND to feel that God and life are not fair.  And while life isn’t always fair, God will always be good to you!
> 
> ...


----------



## discobiscuits (Mar 24, 2009)

These e-mails are a blessing! 


> DAY 25
> 
> Today we’re fasting from the thought that says:
> "I’m so bad at making decisions..."
> ...


----------



## PinkPebbles (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm still receiving pastor Gregory's 40 day fast from wrong thinking; and I created a folder to save all of them. I'm quite sure they will come in handy in the near future as well! 

I thought about this thread when I opened the one that I received today. 

[FONT=Arial, Helvetica, sans-serif]DAY 27
[/FONT]​*Today we’re fasting from the mentality of SELF-PITY.* This includes thoughts such as, “nobody cares”, “nobody notices”, “what does my life matter?”.

These thoughts bring progress and joy in our lives to a screeching halt. 


Let's change it TODAY: 
[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]*Discover J.O.Y. (Jesus, Others, Yourself)*.  As we fill our mind with Jesus first, then others, joy will come to our lives.  Matthew 6:33—seek first the kingdom of God...PUT GOD FIRST.

[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]*Learn from Cain.* Genesis 4:3-6. He put himself first, and his countenance fell. Depression and self-pity came when he gave God the leftovers rather than giving him the first of his crops.  Believe this—giving and tithing is good emotional medicine!

[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]*Take advantage of the feelings of self-pity.*  How?  Recognize those as reminders that OTHER people are suffering.  Find someone suffering more than you, and do something for them. [/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]*Recognize self-pity is actually doing the opposite to you.*  Its destroying you rather than comforting you.  ASK the Holy Spirit to comfort you.  John 14:16. [/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]*And believe in the Father’s love.* Psalm 103:13.  Just as a father has compassion on his children, so the Lord has compassion and pity upon them that fear Him.  Remember the definition of fear:  devoted focus.  Devote your focus to God, and His pity and compassion will fill your heart, leaving no room for self-pity. [/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]*Accept your acceptance with God.* Resist REJECTION---You are accepted in the beloved (Ephesians 1:6, Mark 1:11).[/FONT]
[FONT=Calibri, Verdana, Helvetica, Arial]
*THINK IT & SAY IT:
*I put God first in my life, and my countenance is LIFTED!  When I feel low, I will be sensitive to the needs of others and encourage them.  I believe in the Father’s love, and accept His acceptance in my life.  I resist rejection and feelings of self-pity, in Jesus’ Name!
[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## preciouzone (Mar 31, 2009)

Thanks for sharing this one *PinkPebbles*.  I'm also
receiving these emails and I am on day 6. -- I know I am 
guilty of having pity parties... I love this one!


----------



## Shimmie (Mar 31, 2009)

1star said:


> These e-mails are a blessing!


I truly love these daily emails and the website.   I've been sharing this with my family and friends.  

Thanks a million times over 5Stars for sharing this with us.  

It's been lining me up more with God's word and HIS thoughts as opposed to mine which are far lower than His.  

Praying Special Blessings for You.


----------



## BlessedStarlette (Jul 25, 2009)

Ladies I hope you dont mind but I just wanted to bump this for everyone.


----------



## Renewed1 (Jul 25, 2009)

Thank you for bumping this.  I felt that God has been calling me to fast; but I knew it wasn't from food.  But the way my life has been lately, I KNOW he wants me to fast from wrong thinking.


----------



## star (Jul 26, 2009)

Thank you for posting this I have been away on long fast and prayer myself and fasting must be couple with prayer. Prayer and fasting are twins and must be done unto the Lord.


----------



## discobiscuits (Feb 5, 2010)

*BUMPING for the new year! *


----------



## discobiscuits (Feb 5, 2010)

This feeling seems to be going around LHCF a lot recently esp those with family in Haiti. This may help:



> Today's Thought : I'm overwhelmed
> Feeling overwhelmed? Today's fast from wrong thinking is for you! Were fasting today from the thought: "I'm overwhelmed". And the thoughts that go with it: "This will take forever. I've got too much to do. *This is too much for me to take.* There isn't enough time. *I can't take it anymore.*"
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Poohbear (Feb 5, 2010)

This is an excellent archive. It has been helping TREMENDOUSLY with wrong & negative thinking.


----------



## ChasingBliss (Feb 5, 2010)

Subsrcibing for when I get home. Thanks for posting this.


----------



## Ivonnovi (Jul 29, 2013)

< Bumpity >


----------

